# I love photography~did you?



## godotgraphy (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey,I'm learning photography almost two years ago 
I love it so much 
This is my website:http://www.godotgraphy.com/
I hope you enjoy it and give me some advice in the guestbook
Thanks very much!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 1, 2011)

godotgraphy said:
			
		

> I love photography~did you?



I used to.

I still do, but I used to too.

(Anyone?  Anyone?   )


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, I loved it alright. Then I woke up, and the booze had worn off. I felt horrible. Dirty,even. Oh, I had loved it alright...I got dressed, and left...

I still love digital, but it's not the same thing as photography. I guess I love it in a different way. Thanks for suggesting that somebody else play along, erose.


----------

